# Found this strange belt looking thing on my cabin air filter



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do all of your heater/AC controls still operate as they should? Just guessing here.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

As far as I know, yes. I did notice that A/C seems to start on recirc, no matter the button setting, but if I turn on recirc, then turn it off, it works as expected. I suspect it does that until the car cools down enough. Not what I want, but it is what it is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrightParrot said:


> As far as I know, yes. I did notice that A/C seems to start on recirc, no matter the button setting, but if I turn on recirc, then turn it off, it works as expected. I suspect it does that until the car cools down enough. Not what I want, but it is what it is.


Do you start with the temp set far left on the blue dot?

Still amazes me whole leaves are found in the filter. like before filters exist was this what we were subjecting the HVAC fan to?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh no! Your zamboozle belt!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Weren't you parked next to Eric when his "zamboozle belt" blew?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Fine mess on the air intake on that under the windshield cowling, but underneath it in the sheet metal, two wide open pockets where debris can get in there, even a mouse or some other creature. Got some plastic rain gutter mesh, 1/4" square, cut that to size and hot glued it in. 

That used motorhome I purchased was a mess, mice nest all over the place and a wasp nest in the over the range vent, put screens everywhere after cleaning it. Guess they don't think about stuff like this.

With older vehicles with space between the condenser and the grille, could add an angled down screen, so when the bugs hit it, they would drop to the bottom, even stones that could wreck your condenser. THIS IS NOT RECOMMENDED. Only reason I can think of, is they want you to have problems.

Could do this on my 04 Cavalier, never had to clean out bugs from the condenser, first time I cleaned it, could remove that radiator/condenser shroud from the top, can't do this on the Cruze. So removed that front bottom panel. Condenser was so close to the grille, could not figure out how to put a screen in there. But in the process noted that plastic stone shield was missing.

Went to my dealer, they could not believe it, parts, service, and general manager looked inside, so they ordered me a new one. When I came in, asked me if I wanted them to install it, ha, said I will do this, this was I will know all of my push pin rivets go back in. They want $4.86 for each one.

In the process of installing it, wondered what good this piece of plastic was doing, only about 2" high, but put it in anyway, snap, snap, snap.

For the good news, required by state law to have a license plate in front. Found all kinds of stone chips in it, least those didn't hit the condenser.

If you don't keep your condenser clean, blocks air flow, high side pressures skyrockets, put a huge load on the compressor that same load is reflected to the water pump. Weakest link in the system, first to go, shaft wears, seal leaks, more problems. 

Ha, if you think your windshield is loaded with bugs, look at your condenser, endless, road and salt season is over, now bugs and road construction. Only good time of the year is fall with any early frost, no bugs, no snow, no salt, no road construction.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Do you start with the temp set far left on the blue dot?


Nope, one click up from the blue dot... I already know about that little "feature"... 

Took a picture to the chevy dealership, they said they didn't recognize it. Nothing between the outside of the filter and the outside of the car but a tube, so he didn't know what it could possibly be. Maybe it got sucked up from the road? That's the only theory I can come up with. The service guy at my dealer wants me to bring it in to see it. 

In the meantime, everything does work, so I won't worry too much about it - time to pack for Lordstown!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrightParrot said:


> Nope, one click up from the blue dot... I already know about that little "feature"...
> 
> Took a picture to the chevy dealership, they said they didn't recognize it. Nothing between the outside of the filter and the outside of the car but a tube, so he didn't know what it could possibly be. Maybe it got sucked up from the road? That's the only theory I can come up with. The service guy at my dealer wants me to bring it in to see it.
> 
> In the meantime, everything does work, so I won't worry too much about it - time to pack for Lordstown!!


Carry it around the whole tour and ask everyone you see. Watch it's something that was used to hold something together in the bins when they assembled the dash.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this car left outdoors? Some have found the top of their cabin filter chewed up, some critter may have dragged that strip of rubber up there to built a nest.

Motorhome has to be left outside, have to remove the engine cover, squirrels like to store acorns up there. Another problem is using green wire in the open, they chew that up. Had the same problem in using green wire Christmas tree lights on our bushes. Chewed that up to piece, they leave white alone.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Do you start with the temp set far left on the blue dot?


I must have been snoozing whats the deal with the blue dot. I know on heat the all the way turns on the Electric heat.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Do you start with the temp set far left on the blue dot?
> 
> Still amazes me whole leaves are found in the filter. like before filters exist was this what we were subjecting the HVAC fan to?


What's the significance of the "blue dot" setting?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Filter Date?*









Pulled my cabin air filter today (2014 CTD, 65K miles, not original owner). Curious about the numbers 21:05:14 on the filter...if I'm guessing correctly this would be the original filter manufactured May 21, 2014...thoughts?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like something that was used in a murder


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> What's the significance of the "blue dot" setting?


If turned all the way to full cold, (the blue dot), in opens up the recirculation blend door part way.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Cruzator said:


> If turned all the way to full cold, (the blue dot), in opens up the recirculation blend door part way.


Does it do that on all Cruzes or just the Diesel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> If turned all the way to full cold, (the blue dot), in opens up the recirculation blend door part way.





dhpnet said:


> Does it do that on all Cruzes or just the Diesel.


Yes blue dot is MAX A/C for all manual HVAC Cruze. The LTZ has its own thing going with its auto climate controls.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never learned the location of that recir door, function is to select air form either the external or interior of the vehicle. Read it use to be 100%, but reduced to 80% to always get some external air to prevent CO build up in the vehicle, least 20% external, never verified this either.

If located before the cabin filter, would also keep trash out of the MVAC system from the interior. If after the cabin filter, would bypass the cabin filter.

Ha, good question, our homework assignment for this weekend. Use to show a block diagram of the MVAC air system in the shop manual, now just give us all kinds of constantly repeated safety information.


----------

